# Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs M3, M1 SSC P4, T5



## whc (Jan 29, 2007)

Just received my Lumapower M1 XR-E with the mail today, took about 5 days to Denmark. The waiting time has bean long and hard …But here it is.







The flashlight was well backed, and was in perfect condition ...

The first thing I did was to replace the 2 stage switch with the normal 1 stage reverse clicky, it works very well, but I am so missing a normal clickye with momentary on. Lumapower should have such a button for the M1 coming out soon!

The HAIII finish is vary good, no flaws, and the overall build quality is top of the line, very nice design, and it is good to hold in my hand.














This is my first ever Cree based light, and must say the output is wary impressive, brighter than my Ultrafire K2 WF500L (2x18650). Though I am not pleased with the artifacts the Cree LED produces, it is too noticeable with the smooth reflector, but with the OP-Type reflector it is ok. I also think the smooth reflector's hotspot is smaller.[font=&quot]

_ Close op of the Cree XR-E LED_




_ Here is a picture with the OP-Type reflector_




_ And here with the Smooth-Type reflector_





 I will defiantly be using the M1 XR-E with the OP-Type, it looks much smoother, and with less noticeable dark ring.

The flashlight comes with extra o-rings and a reverse clicky (the 2 stage clicky is installed by default), and a extra rubber cover for the switch, plus some small screws for connecting to flat top Li-Ion 18650 batteries.[font=&quot]





_ Here is a picture og the smooth reflector, the OP-Type was installed by defualt_





[/font]The M1 XR-E is smaller and lighter than I was waiting, the body design of the M1 is very good, it fits my hand perfectly, and it is good to hold both tactally and/or by the head. The pocket clip comes off easy, just unscrew the head, and the clip is now removable, no tools needed.
[font=&quot]
_ Size comparison (From top: Fenix L1T, Nuwai X-3, Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus, Lumapower M1 XR-E, Ultrafire K2 WF500L)_




_ With the pocket clip_




_ Without the pocket clip_




[/font]
The M1 both stands on the head and its tail. It is a cool thing because you can use it as a candle when standing on its tail, the head is designed that it can handle the heat of standing on the head with the light on.

_ Tail standing_
[font=&quot]




_ Head standing_





 [/font][font=&quot]The M1 is upgradeable, what I mean is that you can upgrade the LED module, when/if Lumapower decides to release new LED modules with upgraded LED's, you can change reflector and tail clicky (i am personally waiting for the normal clicky with momentary on). This is a kind of "Lego" flashlight .
 
[/font][font=&quot]

































I only have Luxeon flashlight to compare the M1 to, and since it is still day outside, I have only some wall shots, at about 1 meter distance, here we go.

_ Left: Led-Lender Hokus Fokus, Right: Lumapower M1 XR-E OP-Type reflector_




[/font][font=&quot]_Left: Fenix L1T (3,7v Li-Ion), Right: Lumapower M1 XR-E OP-Type reflector_




[/font][font=&quot]_Left: Nuwai X-3, Right: Lumapower M1 XR-E OP-Type reflector_




[/font][font=&quot]_Left: Ultrafire K2 WF-500L, Right: Lumapower M1 XR-E OP-Type reflector_




[/font]
I like this light wary much, the quality is very good, output is very good, the upgradeability is very good, size and weight is very good. I can only recommend this flashlight, well priced, and I don't think you can get a better 1x18650/2xR123 flashlight at this moment.

Sales tread can be found here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1659620&postcount=1

---

Update: A little closer look at the 2-stage clicky.

With the M1 XR-E I got, there was 2 clickyes included, one normal on/off, and then the new 2-stage clicky low/high/off. It is wary easy to change the clicky, takes less than 2 minutes. I personally prefer the normal 1 stage clicky, but a lot of CFP users like multiple stages of output.

_Here you see the 2 clickyes, the 2 stage on the left, and the 1 stage on right_




_It is wary easy to change the clicky, just unscrew the "screw" in the tailcap_




_ It comes together in the order you can see in this picture_




_There is 2 different rubber covers for the clicky included




2-stage tailcap, on low




2-stage tailcap, on high





---

_Update: Some throw pics "outside" (I shot the pictures from a window) it is F****** cold outside, so don't know if I will go out to shoot some more, maybe .

[/font]_Lumapower M1 Smooth-Type reflector, 1x18650, on low_





_Lumapower M1 Smooth-Type reflector, 1x18650, on high_




_Lumapower M1 OP-Type reflector, 1x18650, on low_




_Lumapower M1 OP-Type reflector, 1x18650, on high_





Just for comparison, I took a couple of shots with some other flashlights, on same target, here we go.

_Ultrafire K2 WF500L, 2x18650_




_Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus, 3xAAA_




_Fenix L1T, Li-Ion 3.7v_





---

Update: Just got home, went outside in the freezing cold, with my M1 XR-E, had to see what this little thrower could do, and i am very impressed, though it is hard to capture the throw on my small Sony T9 point n shot camera, but some of the pics came out ok. I can now confirm that the M1 can be operated with gloves . 

The M1 has the Smooth-Type reflector, with 1 stage clicky, and i use 2xR123 3.7v from AW for all the pictures (i actallu had the OP-Type reflector and a 18650 with me, but I did not use them).

Here we go









































---

Update: Some wall shots, with underexposed comparison, all pictures are with 2xR123 3.7v, and normal 1 stage clicky. Enjoy .

_M1 XR-E with Smooth-Type reflector, ISO80, 1m fixed focus_




_M1 XR-E with Smooth-Type reflector, ISO80, 1m fixed focus, 2-steps underexposed




__M1 XR-E with OP-Type reflector, ISO80, 1m fixed focus




__M1 XR-E with OP-Type reflector, ISO80, 1m fixed focus, 2-steps underexposed





_ ---

Update: Some wall shots M1 XR-E vs LP-Mini, and M1 XR-E Smooth vs OP-Type Reflector (side by side comparison)
Update: Some more wall shots vs M1 SSC P4, M3, T5
 Update: More beam shots on distance of 12-14m vs various flashlights


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Thank-you for taking the time to prepare this review for us. You have done a very nice job.

The M1 XR-E seems like a very nice light, indeed.

Frank


----------



## wojtek_pl (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Good job !.

"Lego" flashlight...   I like that !


----------



## XFlash (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Thanks for the wonderfull review, with all the great pictures,
makes the wait a little easier.


----------



## whc (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Thanks all, just updated the review with some outside shots, just from a window, will se if i can get myself to go out in the cold, to take some better throw shots, but it is freezing here in Denmark ...


----------



## psyrens (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Thanks for the nice review!!
Just curious, all the beamshots have same exposures?
Ironically I was more impressed by hokus fokus than M1.
The brightness of 1.25w led lenser doesn't look far behind M1 with cree.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Thanks for the review, whc. I've been waiting to see what the M1 CREE would do.


----------



## lumapower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Hi whc,

Thanks for details ptotos and reviews.
Very nice job.

Rgds.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## whc (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*



psyrens said:


> Thanks for the nice review!!
> Just curious, all the beamshots have same exposures?
> Ironically I was more impressed by hokus fokus than M1.
> The brightness of 1.25w led lenser doesn't look far behind M1 with cree.


 All pictures are with the same exposure, I can post some wall shots with difference exposures, if my little Sony T9 actually can do that (always use auto mode, so don't know if I can set the exposure on the camera, I will look in to it when the battery is done charging).

Yep the Led-Lenser is a wary bright flashlight, it amazes me every time I turn it on. I think that the 1.25watt LED is overdriven, but who cares , it is working, and it puts out light like no other in its class...


----------



## SEMIJim (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*



whc said:


> All pictures are with the same exposure, I can post some wall shots with difference exposures, if my little Sony T9 actually can do that (always use auto mode, ...


I'm no photography expert, but I'm pretty sure "same exposure" and "auto mode" are conflicting statements. Auto mode is going to automatically adjust shutter speed and f-stop to "optimize" the image.


----------



## aurich_ (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

thanks whc,


great review. hope i'll get my m1 within the next couple of days to test it myself.

regards,

h


----------



## Luxson (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Sorry. Double post!


----------



## Luxson (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Thank you wary much for your effort! I mean very... :naughty: Well, if the Led lenser is indeed over-driven, I suppose the led will degrade rapidly in time?


----------



## Lebkuecher (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Thank you for posting!! 

I have had my eye on the M1 for sometime, looks like a very nice light.


----------



## whc (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Now I have updated some new wall shots, with underexposed shots for comparison ...


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Thanks, whc, for your very detailed and helpful review.


----------



## FEATHERSTONE (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Where can you purchase the M1? Is there a U.S dealer? any help is much appreciated..


----------



## psyrens (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*



FEATHERSTONE said:


> Where can you purchase the M1? Is there a U.S dealer? any help is much appreciated..


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/138703


----------



## aurich_ (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

go to manufacturer and post a request in the M1 thread to ricky from lumapower.


there will be an us distributor shortly. check lumapowers website (www.lumapower.com).

h


----------



## FEATHERSTONE (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Thank you very much...


----------



## lexina (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

great review! thanks!


----------



## atm (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Many thanks whc, great stuff!


----------



## whc (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review (lots of pictures)!*

Just got my LP-Mini today, and thought it would be fun to take some wall shots, here they are, enjoy .

Also got me a second M1, now I have one for the smooth and op-type reflector, much easier than to change the reflector . And that also means that i can post wall comparison between the smooth and op-type reflector side by side, enjoy .

Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E, Right: Lumapower LP-Mini (both with OP-Type reflector)





Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E, Right: Lumapower LP-Mini (both with OP-Type reflector), 2-Steps underexposed




Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E, Right: Lumapower LP-Mini (both with Smooth-Type reflector)




Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E, Right: Lumapower LP-Mini (both with Smooth-Type reflector), 2-Steps underexposed




Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E, Right: Lumapower M1 Luxeon III (both with Smooth-Type reflector)




Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E, Right: Lumapower M1 Luxeon III (both with Smooth-Type reflector), 2-Steps underexposed




Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E Smooth-Type Reflector, Right: Lumapower M1 XR-E OP-Type Reflector




Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E Smooth-Type Reflector, Right: Lumapower M1 XR-E OP-Type Reflector, 2-Steps underexposed




Size comparison (Left to right, L1T, V2, LP-Mini, M1)


----------



## bray (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*

is it me or does the op reflector look almost the same as the smooth beamwise?


----------



## whc (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*



bray said:


> is it me or does the op reflector look almost the same as the smooth beamwise?


 With OP-Reflector, the hotspot is more smooth, the dark ring is less noticeable, I personally like the OP-Reflector best. You though loos some throw with the OP-Reflector.


----------



## SEMIJim (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*

Once again: It appears to _me_, from the beam-shots, that the D-Mini is brighter, probably has better throw, and definitely has less artifacts than the M1. I'm not the only one who has noticed this.

I think I prefer the D-Mini's beam patterns, but would prefer the M1's run-time (in its current, pre-1000mA incarnation).

I think I'm going to hold off for a while, after all.

Thanks for the review info, whc!


----------



## FASTCAR (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*

The D-mini is more throw and overall then the M1...how?


----------



## whc (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*

The D-Mini throws like no other, but I have not compared it to M1 other than some wall shots. In real life the M1 should out throws the D-mini, since the emitter in M1 gets 750mah, compared to the 550mah in the D-Mini.

It is hard to compare throw wall shots, the LP-Mini I compare my M1 to, does also have another tint that the M1 (M1 I very white, and the LP-Mini is slight purple).

They are both throw monsters, but I would defiantly go for the M1 doe to the longer runtime on 18650, and the throw is more than enough for me. The LP-Mini has bean my EDC ever since I got it, like the momentary on, and the OP-Type reflector, that almost completely eliminates the dark ring, that the XR-E produces. I am impressed every time I turn either of them on, the output power is just awesome...


----------



## liquidsix (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*

So there's two clickies to choose from. What kind of output does the single stage clickie do? is it the same as the two-stage high, or the low? Or is it a nice happy medium?


----------



## whc (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*



liquidsix said:


> So there's two clickies to choose from. What kind of output does the single stage clickie do? is it the same as the two-stage high, or the low? Or is it a nice happy medium?


 The 1-stage clicky is High only. I think you have to order the 2-stage clicky for $7 extra, it is as far as I know not included as standard, only the ones pre-ordered got one for free duo to delay in delivery of the M1 XR-E .


----------



## HiltiHome (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*

Here are some pic' for you, showing the LED modul in expoled view:














This pic ist showing the rim measuring 2,65mm, which is by 0,65mm to thick and prevents the bezel screwing down fully


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*

-->HiltiHome
Nice photos, thanks for sharing .

Just to those interested, here are some high res pics of the print board with components
 Download Photo1
 Download Photo2
 Download Photo3


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: vs LP-Mini and more!*

Here are some more beam shots, enjoy ...

Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E OP, Right: Lumapower M1 SSC P4 OP (both 1x18650)




Left: Lumapower M1 XR-E OP, Right: Lumapower M1 SSC P4 OP (both 1x18650), 2-Stops Underexposed




Left: Lumapower M1, Right: Lumapower M3




Left: Lumapower M1, Right: Lumapower M3, 2-Stops underexposed




Left: T5, Right: M1 XR-E OP Reflector




Left: T5, Right: M1 XR-E OP Reflector, 2-Stops Underexposed


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is some more beam shots on distance about 12-14m, all flashlights is on high, using Li-Ion rechargeable batteries.

Lumapower M1 SSC P4 OP




Lumapower M1 XR-E OP




Fenix L1D-CE




Lumapower M3




Amilite T5




Lumapower LP-Mini OP


----------



## Lumenation (Mar 12, 2007)

So is the T5 brighter than the M1 SSC? What do you think about the SSC module. Do you prefer the M1 XRE, or the M1 SSC?


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

Lumenation said:


> So is the T5 brighter than the M1 SSC? What do you think about the SSC module. Do you prefer the M1 XRE, or the M1 SSC?


 The T5 seams a bit brighter (see pic below), though it has a slight blue tint, so it is hard to say without a luxmeter.

I like the SSC module very much, it gives a nice floody beam, depending on task, for indoor or close-up i prefer the SSC, but for distance the XR-E is preferred.

Left: Lumapower M1 SSC P4, Right: Amilite T5




Left: Lumapower M1 SSC P4, Right: Amilite T5, 2-Stops underexposed


----------



## whc (Mar 25, 2007)

I have updated the list, now woth throw and more modes, enjoy ...

Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

Amilite T5:
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: 8340 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: 10910 Lux
Fenix L1D-CE:
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: 3990 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: 3770 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: 1910 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: 430 Lux
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: 8240 Lux
Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:
3xAAA Ni-Mh: 4850 Lux
Lumapower M1:
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: 8140 Lux
1x18650 XR-E OP on low: 1640 Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: 8950 Lux
1x18650 SSC P4 OP: 5540 Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 OP: 8230 Lux
Lumapower LP-Mini:
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: 7810 Lux
Lumapower M3:
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: 3640 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: 1270 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: 40 Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: 4300 Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on medium: 1310 Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on low: 350 Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: 5880 Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: 3020 Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: 690 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: 4390 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on medium: 2940 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on low: 680 Lux
Nuwai X-3:
2xAA Ni-Mh: 3020 Lux
Ultrafire WF-500L:
2x18650 3.7v: 4660 Lux

Here is some Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

Amilite T5:
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: 2520 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: 3260 Lux
Fenix L1D CE:
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: 1460 Lux
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: 3150 Lux
Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:
3xAAA Ni-Mh: 4460 Lux
Lumapower M1:
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: 4820 Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: 5500 Lux
Lumapower M3:
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: 1240 Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: 1530 Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: 1980 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: 1550 Lux
Lumapower Lp-Mini:
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: 4700 Lux
Nuwai X-3:
2xAA Ni-Mh: 1340 Lux
Ultrafire WF-500L:
2x18650 3.7v: 4710 Lux


----------

